# Onkyo TX-SR607 sound cuts out intermittedly



## Pinger (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
First time posting, new member. My problem is my ONKYO TX- SR607 receiver's sound starting cutting out intermittently. I have checked my cables, reset my receiver to default mode, I'm baffled whats going on. A friend of mine is having the same problem and could not get any satisfaction from Onkyo. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you using bare wire or banana plugs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does this happen at any volume level? Do you have enough airflow around the receiver?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What audio is being played when the audio cuts out? If your watching your cable box it could just be your cable service and not your receiver. I know i have this problem with my cable sometimes (Comcast).


----------



## Pinger (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. It seems to be the cable box because it it works fine when it is connected directly to the TV, but I will be calling my Cable company to make sure (Sasktel). This happens at any volume and I keep the door of the stand open for air, but with this said there still may not be enough air flow, Ill try to create more airflow. I'm using banana plugs at this time. Thanks I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## jeallen (Dec 19, 2021)

I am replying to this old thread because I had this problem and solved it. I was having periodic, intermittent sound drop outs on my Onkyo RZ800, I tried noodling with settings, upgrading the firmware, cycling the power etc. The problem seemed worse when watching news on YoutubeTV (rarely watching a move), but it also less happened other apps and times. I finally had a break through when it was cutting out and I switched to headphones. While my amp uses HDMI my headphones connect directly to the source with the Optical input. So this elimnated the source as the issue. The cutout was ONLY happening on when using HDMI! So - I pulled the amp out and used Caig contact cleaner on all the HDMI ports. I used the dull (not shinny) side of a business card to burnish and remove oxidation on the connectors and voila, no more cut-outs!! I am going on more than a month now with no issues. I hope this helps!


----------

